# Have anybody ever heard about Novatec hubs? What do you think?



## Coldfire (Feb 9, 2004)

Hi!
I want to change to a 20mm through-axle hub (because i'll buy a Boxxer). I'm on a budget, so I want to buy a cheap one. I got a good deal on a Novatec. What do you think about it? 
Thank you for any suggestion / advice

Coldfire


----------



## ska todd (Jan 2, 2003)

Coldfire said:


> Hi!
> I want to change to a 20mm through-axle hub (because i'll buy a Boxxer). I'm on a budget, so I want to buy a cheap one. I got a good deal on a Novatec. What do you think about it?
> Thank you for any suggestion / advice
> 
> Coldfire


Novatec is Joy Tech's higher end range of hubs. It's not a bad hub. They're economical and work well. JY also manufactures hubs for a few name brand lines.

-ska todd


----------



## kaverong (Jan 5, 2007)

novatec/joytec is a taiwanese manufacturing company.

they make hubs for ringle

http://www.joy-tech.com.tw/


----------



## gruczniak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thay make hubs for many brands.
I use really cheap rear one (Novatec ofc.). Regular, 4 cartridge bearings, ISO. I killed Shimano 475 before and Novatec is Holding well.


----------

